# Cheap FULLY Automated Growroom



## Cali Wayne (Jul 7, 2009)

I have recently started a project that I am hoping will make life easier for people.

A fully automated computer controlled growroom.

The system which i have named 'growsmart' is a simple laptop kit that comproses of software that i have wrote and a few additional bits of kit such as.

Plug controllers (X10) to control via computer when such things as lights, pumps, fans, etc with a simple click of a button from anywhere in the world.

Also a humidity and temperature dongle with on screen gauges. All built into same program.

Webcam to watch the female porn.

Also includes pc anywhere so you can switch your lights on from japan if you like and if you think about it the possibilities are endless.


so lets say it like this - you put a controller into plug socket n then light plug into controller, u then use the program to select when it comes on and off. You can use these controllers on anything with a plug. u can also setup automation events such as if room gets too hot then switch a fan on and so. automated watering, flushing, lighting, airation, just about anything but harvesting them buds.


Will probably be selling them for about £300 all in. (inc laptop)

Do you think people would be interested and is there a market for these things.

or any more ideas to add in. 

thanks


----------



## thelastpirate (Jul 7, 2009)

Cali Wayne said:


> I have recently started a project that I am hoping will make life easier for people.
> 
> A fully automated computer controlled growroom.
> 
> ...



Whats that in US Dollars? $450 or so? laptop included? Gotta be a stripped down unit, dedicated to growing.

Dude If it works, I'd say you got a hit, depending on the amount of plants you can run in one.

My bad! Just re read this and I find it's the controllers and laptop. You got any info on it? Spec sheet, pics etc. I might be interested in one for that.


----------



## Cali Wayne (Jul 7, 2009)

thelastpirate said:


> Whats that in US Dollars? $450 or so? laptop included? Gotta be a stripped down unit, dedicated to growing.
> 
> Dude If it works, I'd say you got a hit, depending on the amount of plants you can run in one.
> 
> My bad! Just re read this and I find it's the controllers and laptop. You got any info on it? Spec sheet, pics etc. I might be interested in one for that.



Right well the laptops are only refurb P4s but there more than adequate for the task. The Temp and humidity sensor is by BRANDO and the x10 Controllers are a kit, The webcams are creative. Ive got loads of pictures of the program but dont know how to post them lol.

I suppose it will take as many plants as youve got plug sockets for. the software is limited to 100 controllers. I include 5 but you can easily buy more and add them in.

I also forgot to mention that the laptop doesnt need to stay on, once they are setup you can turn it off and then use pc anywhere to switch it on when you wana look in on them remotly.


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jul 7, 2009)

sounds pretty sweet to me... security is a concern though... if i can check on my grow from anywhere in the world... would that not mean anyone else could?

checking over a public IP (coffee shop, internet cafe) seems like it would be risky, but then again you shouldn't be checking anything TOO personal over public wifi anyway.

what else you got on this software... specs? screen shots? equipment pics?


----------



## vandewalle (Jul 7, 2009)

this sounds like exactly what i am building for my setup right now, as i travel frequently i am setting up a webcam as well as light controllers and res ppm meters. its gonna be sick, i dont think you should sell a laptop with it just the software, maybe im crazy but all i am doing is setting up a vnc server at my house so i can connect to that remotely.


----------



## Cali Wayne (Jul 7, 2009)

will provide full specs and pics tommorow, great to see an interest.


----------



## rlegna (Jul 7, 2009)

The software would be a nice option. The package priced like you mentioned sounds a great deal, but options are nice. Plus that way I could run it on my mac using vmware fusion  ..... maybe


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Jul 7, 2009)

Sounds like a winner...maybe just a software/hardware kit compatible for any laptop as opposed to including the laptop with the deal.

I like it though.


----------



## BigBudBalls (Jul 7, 2009)

x10 stuff can be quite unreliable if there is noise on the AC lines.
Other downside of x10 is there is nearly no input device and the ones there are are just digital. And the cheap x10 items won't respond to a queary from the computer to see if the device is on or not. The 2-way devices cost as much as the more reliable Insteon devices that have the 2-way coms on all devices.

Insteon is a better choice, but pricier (but the Insteon is really just for 120 US/Canadian system)

I used x10 for some of the stuff.

That temp/RH sensor might have some accuracy issues:
http://the-gadgeteer.com/2008/04/22/brando_temper_hum_usb_hygrometer_and_thermometer/


----------



## Infamous Zero (Jul 7, 2009)

Programmable Logic Controllers, its the future of automated pot


----------



## GrowTech (Jul 7, 2009)

Yeah the X10 stuff can be kind of janky... That's the problem...


----------



## Infamous Zero (Jul 7, 2009)

GrowTech said:


> Yeah the X10 stuff can be kind of janky... That's the problem...


Heard the same.

I have a career in industrial automation... 

The problem I see with growers wanting to have the best control over their grow rooms is expense. Look at how expensive all of those individual controllers can cost... you could easily spend 10 grand automating your grow room with high quality cap controllers, timers, co2 control, venting, humidity, temp.... it adds up sooo fast.

In about 3 months I am going to showcase my grow room here on rollitup.. and I will show you what 3,000 dollars can get you, under the right circumstances and knowledge.

My goal with automation is always the maintenance factor, I don't want to spend time in my garden if it isn't needed, I have other parts of my life that need attending too.

Automatic resevoir top off, so I can premix my nutrients for each stage of my perpetual harvest. The ppm's are absolutely constant. They are permitted to drop lower than set point, but I NEVER have to deal with a toxic buildup when the plants are drinking more water than nutes.

Automatic temp/humidity control via air conditioner, humidifier, dehumidifier.

4 lights being controlled via only 2 ballasts... I have my room divided into 2 sections, each section utilizes the 2 ballast for 12 hours, and then automatically switches over the 2 ballasts to the other half of the trays. This helps with 2 things... I don't create a pattern of wattage usuage... and the temps are much easier to control, there are always 2 lights running so only the time of year changes my heating cooling needs, and not whether or not I'm in the first 12 hours, or the second.

Controlled outputs: 8 pumps, 6 fans, 4 lights, 2 ballasts, 4 dosing pumps, 1 humidifier, 1 a/c, 1 dehumidifier, co2 dosing valve


Monitored inputs: 4 tray high level inputs, 4 tank high level inputs, 4 light sensors, 2 temp transmitters, 2 humidity transmitters, co2 transmitter, 4 ph transmitters...


And the frosting on the cake is a 6 inch interactive touch panel screen for making changes to the ppm settings and ph settings, timers, etc.. 

The controller is essentially finished, the only thing that isn't put together yet are the physical inputs and outputs, the programming is complete. For me its nearly as fun to develop and test the equiptment as it is to grow the wonderful bud with it.

Stay tuned. I promise not to disapoint.


----------



## BigBudBalls (Jul 14, 2009)

Infamous Zero said:


> Heard the same.
> 
> I have a career in industrial automation...
> 
> ...


Same here. Been there, done that touchscreen and all. Kinda moving away from the PLC, only because its a bitch to adjust from 2000km away. Going more towards Insteon and a little roll your own. I can view the room, adjust anything right from my cell phone. (along with the rest of the house automation)

Whose PLC you use/like?


----------



## ideit (Jul 14, 2009)

I really like this idea. I've considered making my own setup but don't have any experience in the matter except for software programming. Commercial automation systems are just too expensive. I'd definitely be interested in this if you manage to get a reliable system working, even if it requires some end user programming. Keep us updated.

Like others were saying tough, offering a software/hardware bundle minus the laptop would be a plus.


----------



## BigBudBalls (Jul 14, 2009)

ideit said:


> I really like this idea. I've considered making my own setup but don't have any experience in the matter except for software programming. Commercial automation systems are just too expensive. I'd definitely be interested in this if you manage to get a reliable system working, even if it requires some end user programming. Keep us updated.
> 
> Like others were saying tough, offering a software/hardware bundle minus the laptop would be a plus.


The x10 software is free. Not sure about the Insteon stuff.

There are programable relays for $100-200 that have free programing software, real time clock, A/D, etc. Not a bad way to go.


----------



## headbandrocker (Nov 8, 2009)

Infamous -
Did you get your systemup yet?

I am interested,do you have a link for the relays you use Bigbudballs?
I want to set a automated system and would like to see if you had a setup/system you prefered?
Im tryin to set up a sealed roomm and wish for afordable controll of it,
cheers


----------



## NES (Nov 15, 2009)

PLC is totally the way to go. You can buy a very inexpensive plz with all the I/O built in for $300. You get 4AI, 2AO, 8DI, and 8DO which you can monitor and control anything you want. Plus it supports lots of different comunication including Modbus and sometimes ethernet depending on model.For a couple hundred dollars more you can get a full colour touchscreen will even more I/O built in and access it from anywhere. Here are the PLC's i'm talking about. http://www.heapg.com/Pages/Products/products_OCS_X_xle.html


----------



## BigBudBalls (Nov 16, 2009)

NES said:


> PLC is totally the way to go. You can buy a very inexpensive plz with all the I/O built in for $300. You get 4AI, 2AO, 8DI, and 8DO which you can monitor and control anything you want. Plus it supports lots of different comunication including Modbus and sometimes ethernet depending on model.For a couple hundred dollars more you can get a full colour touchscreen will even more I/O built in and access it from anywhere. Here are the PLC's i'm talking about. http://www.heapg.com/Pages/Products/products_OCS_X_xle.html


Yeah, 8 DO. That means adding relays at a cost (the relay version offers 6O)
Is the DO sink or source? (that can confuse people that aren't used to a ground potential system)
But the data sheet doesn't spec out the current ratings of the contacts (leaving that out leaves me suspicious) And even if you go the relay version route you may still need to add relay to handle higher currents.

I still say a automated room is for people that are away from the room for extend periods of time (travel, its in a different location, etc) And I do automaton for a living.

I also say x-10 or Insteon is a better option, since its *easily* web interfaced for control from anywhere, and offers the option of doing the whole house *without* running wires everywhere you need a control or sensor. And is user friendly.

That PLC looks ok overall. But never heard of them. AB is still king in the US, Siemens in Europe. Plus just trying to get a price/order page from that link is tedious.


----------



## Dankalumni420 (Nov 17, 2009)

Cali Wayne said:


> I have recently started a project that I am hoping will make life easier for people.
> 
> A fully automated computer controlled growroom.
> 
> ...


Let me know when u get a prototype soundz amazing


----------



## apasunee (Nov 17, 2009)

gotta follow this one....


----------



## forlease (Nov 17, 2009)

Infamous Zero said:


> Heard the same.
> 
> I have a career in industrial automation...
> 
> ...


i got a little bit of a chub reading your post. look forward to seeing/reading more about your setup.


----------



## BigBudBalls (Nov 18, 2009)

forlease said:


> i got a little bit of a chub reading your post. look forward to seeing/reading more about your setup.


He said 3 months. been over 4 now. Where is his 'showcase'?


----------



## alexonfire (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow this looks like an awesome idea, cant wait to see it up here on RIU!


----------



## jonlabell2 (Nov 18, 2009)

What are the specs and name odf the setup i am looking to buy the full set uP!


----------



## BigBudBalls (Nov 20, 2009)

What do you want? And how much do you wanna spend?


----------



## BigBudBalls (Nov 20, 2009)

So many people roll into these threads claiming all things, but make a single post and never back anything up.

wannabes!


----------



## DenseBuds (Nov 26, 2009)

BigBudBalls said:


> So many people roll into these threads claiming all things, but make a single post and never back anything up.
> 
> wannabes!


Any suggestions for low cost monitoring that can send SNMP?

Looking to monitor:

Door Open/Close
Light Level
Temp
Humidity
Air Flow

I am looking at the WeatherDuck/Goose products, but they don't seem to have a remote light-level sensor.

Thx


----------



## BigBudBalls (Nov 27, 2009)

Do you really need light level or just know if its on/off.
Air flow is an expensive sensor.

Whats your budget?



DenseBuds said:


> Any suggestions for low cost monitoring that can send SNMP?
> 
> Looking to monitor:
> 
> ...


----------



## DenseBuds (Nov 27, 2009)

BigBudBalls said:


> Do you really need light level or just know if its on/off.
> Air flow is an expensive sensor.
> 
> Whats your budget?


Just to know it's on or off really. I figured light level could tell me if only my hps OR side lighting was working, but that's not critical. Airflow is a nice-to-have as well. The MiniGoose II does everything but the lights for < $400. I like that I can use SNMP with it also. It seems like a pretty good deal for what im looking for. The light sensor is really the only thing holding me back. I'd like to keep my budget between 4-500.

Thx


----------



## BigBudBalls (Nov 28, 2009)

DenseBuds said:


> Just to know it's on or off really. I figured light level could tell me if only my hps OR side lighting was working, but that's not critical. Airflow is a nice-to-have as well. The MiniGoose II does everything but the lights for < $400. I like that I can use SNMP with it also. It seems like a pretty good deal for what im looking for. The light sensor is really the only thing holding me back. I'd like to keep my budget between 4-500.
> 
> Thx


Then go for the minigoose. For the light, a simple photocell and a little glue logic and give you a sensor. Pumped through a couple op-amps and you could do the on, side ,or hps lighting. But would need a minimum of 2 inputs on the goose or a single analog input on it to be available.


----------



## DenseBuds (Nov 28, 2009)

BigBudBalls said:


> Then go for the minigoose. For the light, a simple photocell and a little glue logic and give you a sensor. Pumped through a couple op-amps and you could do the on, side ,or hps lighting. But would need a minimum of 2 inputs on the goose or a single analog input on it to be available.


Cool, thx. I need to read up on how these sensors communicate with the main unit. It seems like it's using regular telephone cable. Not sure on the analog vs non-analog input piece. Do you know of a solid general knowledge site I can browse to learn a bit more? The MiniGoose site only talks about their own sensors you can buy, but it seems that a lot of other things may work as well as long as I am within certain guidelines.


----------



## MoN3yb4Gs (Nov 29, 2009)

Hell YES~! I'd buy! That'd be the shit to sit here and tell you I'd buy your product while monitoring my grow room in a separate window. I'm first on your potential buyers list. 
I write some, maybe I could help? What language do you code in?


----------



## BigBudBalls (Dec 1, 2009)

DenseBuds said:


> Cool, thx. I need to read up on how these sensors communicate with the main unit. It seems like it's using regular telephone cable. Not sure on the analog vs non-analog input piece. Do you know of a solid general knowledge site I can browse to learn a bit more? The MiniGoose site only talks about their own sensors you can buy, but it seems that a lot of other things may work as well as long as I am within certain guidelines.


To learn more? I dunno. All I did was buy some parts, some books, soldering iron and fire extinguisher, and went to town 

The sensor connector means *nothing* and even less from these proprietary devices companies.

Analog is a varying (or signal) voltage. (think temp)
Digital is either on or off. (think light)

Inquire with them. Get the pinouts of the ports. See if its analog/digital or 4-20am current loop. If they won't give that info out so you can make/wire up your own sensors, don't deal with them.

Also looks like a dumb remote I/O device. Needs a 'puter to control it. I don't trust anything from M$ since win 2k for any critical stuff. (even with the watchog timers)
I'd prefer something that can run on its own, and the 'puter for the glitz and data logging stuff.


----------



## digitalliquid (Dec 1, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/279068-twitter-your-garden.html this might help some people


----------



## DenseBuds (Dec 1, 2009)

BigBudBalls said:


> To learn more? I dunno. All I did was buy some parts, some books, soldering iron and fire extinguisher, and went to town
> 
> The sensor connector means *nothing* and even less from these proprietary devices companies.
> 
> ...


Appreciate the advice. I added a soldering gun to my Xmas list  and sent the company some questions as you suggested. I'm a bit of a tech-hobbyist, so I like the idea of tying it into the computer. The device will run by itself on the network (doesn't need a computer running software to monitor/alert), but you do need to log onto it to configure as there are no buttons/displays on it.

Thx again


----------



## headbandrocker (Dec 4, 2009)

Greetings,
have you guys seen the "vera"home controller? Its listed at www.micasaverde.com seems reasonably priced but you guys would know better-i am all ears,cheers


----------



## BigBudBalls (Dec 5, 2009)

headbandrocker said:


> Greetings,
> have you guys seen the "vera"home controller? Its listed at www.micasaverde.com seems reasonably priced but you guys would know better-i am all ears,cheers


Z-Waze is a cool tech. But that freq is rather cluttered. I'd also prefer a secondary protocol like x10 or Insteon. Opens up more device choices.


----------



## NES (Dec 15, 2009)

BigBudBalls said:


> Yeah, 8 DO. That means adding relays at a cost (the relay version offers 6O)
> Is the DO sink or source? (that can confuse people that aren't used to a ground potential system)
> But the data sheet doesn't spec out the current ratings of the contacts (leaving that out leaves me suspicious) And even if you go the relay version route you may still need to add relay to handle higher currents.
> 
> ...


Yes you would have to add relays because the current rating is only 1A for the DO's. You can find cheap relays that handle 6A for like $15 each. Or you can find 4 pole 10A relays for like $25. You can get them in Sink or Source but Sourcing is more common of course. Most systems have a grounded negative. 

I work with these things all day at work. I'm more electrical thinking and can't program or do communications very well. Although I can do some ladder logic if need be. The Horner is a very good product, since we use them at work in situations others would use GE or AB. Although getting a AB or even a GE would be triple the price. 

I would suggest to keep finding out more about them. You can access them from anywhere in world. We have programmed ones in Africa from right here in Canada. We even used the wireless add on and got text messages from Mexico. All you need is the Ethernet option and sky's the limit.

Well if your only using this thing for a grow room running a couple wires isn't too bad. You could have all the relays beside the main power and have all the signal wires run somewhere else. Its not like they need to be a low gauge or anything.

Don't get me wrong I think anything that is cheap and works well will do the job. I might be biased because I do work with this product. Not many other products give you everything this does for the low price tag.


----------



## reggaerican (Dec 15, 2009)

theres ome one the market right now called the harvest master does all that and more pimp piece of equiptment only thing is the price. by the time u buy the controllers and all the relays to plug all your gear in damm thing is couple grand. nnnna im gonna stay in my cave with my primative ways


----------



## Fahrphrompuken (Feb 2, 2021)

I agree, for me PLCs are the most flexible, and reliable way to go. Certainly not the cheapest for sure. I am just finishing the controls for an automated home brewing system, and starting on an automated home grow setup.

This is what the the brewing controls look like although it has changed a little since this video. The grow system will be somewhat similar and also use the Unitronics PLC hardware. The grow system will focus more on historical trends and graphing of climate variables.


----------



## Kervork (Feb 3, 2021)

X10 is mostly horse and buggy grandma poo poo stuff. Using a laptop is unnecessary and causes more issues than it solves. 
You go in wrong direction, make big crash and burn. I fix tech problem, fix marketing problem but you work as slave many months before breakeven.


----------



## Jesusgrowsmygrass (Feb 3, 2021)

Kervork said:


> X10 is mostly horse and buggy grandma poo poo stuff. Using a laptop is unnecessary and causes more issues than it solves.
> You go in wrong direction, make big crash and burn. I fix tech problem, fix marketing problem but you work as slave many months before breakeven.


Back in 09 it wasn't bad, now we should let this thread die like X10 does, to not confuse people with current technology.


----------

